# Haunter goes ballastic over someone trying to take his soda!!!



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*Need a hand?*

I found the tutorial over at www.instructables.com and I had to try it. I just need to bloody up the stump side and dribble a little blood on my hand. I love it. I'm not ashamed to say I get giggly when I look at it. 
http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo172/kgfinkel1976/P1030223.jpg


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, I love it.
What search term do I need to use to find it?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Just go over to www.instructables.com, type in the search field for "Living Severed Arm" and click on the picture of the work glove grasping the arm. (the glove in the how to is similar to mine.)


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I actually have a plastic one just like it,but it has a fake plastic arm,pretty cool


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's the link HB http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-living-severed-arm!/


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Looks really easy to do.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Well, got your attention now did I? Here it is in all its glory!!

I would post them through HF, but it takes too long. Just go to the links to see the photos.

http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo172/kgfinkel1976/P1030232.jpg
http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo172/kgfinkel1976/P1030229.jpg
http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo172/kgfinkel1976/P1030228.jpg
http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo172/kgfinkel1976/P1030225.jpg
http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo172/kgfinkel1976/P1030234.jpg

Sorry about the rotation of the last pic, I can't figure out how to edit my photobucket pics. But at least you get the idea.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

beastin


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks great. You could colorize your hand to make it look dead.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is just plain clever. No, really really clever.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I have one of those I just got from another haunter. I was going to use it to give out the candy this year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Rahnefan said:


> That is just plain clever. No, really really clever.


I couldnt agree more!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Thanks y'all. Sometimes the cheap or free DIY projects are the best and creepiest. Take note all ye new haunters. You don't need to spend a lot to get great screams. My family and neighbors love it. My grandfather actually flinched when he saw it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i bet....just a hint...you can post your pics by pasting the img code on photobucket directly onto the post and the picture will show.

nice hand by the way


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Coolness!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree, thats great. And I love the idea of useing it to give out candy.


----------

